# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  painting kanji

## ST

does somebody here has tryed to paint a kanjis or kana by hand? Which tools did you using, if yes? I got a brush and solid ink in some Chinese shop...but i`m not sure how to use it...  ::  The ink is pretty hard dissolving in the water  ::  
Here is my first attempt:   ::    
(Yeah I know it`s kana, not kanji  ::  )

----------


## laxxy

> does somebody here has tryed to paint a kanjis or kana by hand?

 only with a felt-tip marker on a whiteboard  :: 
I saw an interesting tool in a Chinese shop once: it was a white plastic board, and you could write on it with a wet brush, it produced quite nice black color, disappearing after a couple minutes. Should be a good thing to practice Kanji  ::  
I think it's a nice first attempt, MOG-san would be more qualified to judge that though. One thing -- I think you got the last character on the right wrong.

----------


## ST

yeah, i guess such board is cool... BTW i have used markers too, while learning kana. But if i could mastering brush and ink, i will paint large poster of A4 size, and will hang it on the wall in my room  ::

----------


## MOG

> I got a brush and solid ink in some Chinese shop...but i`m not sure how to use it...  The ink is pretty hard dissolving in the water

 It is the same one that we use. It is pretty hard. I didn't like it when I practiced it in elementary school  ::

----------


## ST

А зачем на кистях нужна петелька? (for which purpose where is a stitch at the brush end?)

----------


## MOG

I don't know, sorry  ::

----------


## LAMER

> А зачем на кистях нужна петелька? (for which purpose where is a stitch at the brush end?)

 такое петельки кажется на хорошие кисти делают, а хорошие кисти ухода требую и часто их хранят в висячем положении (если ими часто пользуются; иначе помыли, высушили и в коробочку на полку). Особенно это удобно когда кистей несколько, чтобы в кучу не валились и всегда под рукой.

----------


## MOG

А в школе нам учили, что нельзя ее помыть, а то она трескается, и край кисти рассыпается, поэтому писать красиво будет невозможно. Не знаю, это правда или нет.

----------

